# Question about sublimating both sides of a shirt



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to sublimate both sides of a light weight poly T-shirt (Sublivie brand).

This will be done in two seperate processes, since I have a traditional heat press with heat only from the top platen.

My question is, when printing the second side, do I need to put something inside the shirt to protect the side that was printed first? I am curious if the heat will make the first image degrade in some way?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I made a small wood platen for doing this I put on and press each side separatly. I started using the platen on all shirts cause sometimes it migrated to the other side.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Teflon sheet or pillow in the middle of the shirt.

I lay Kraft Brown paper on the bottom of the press that the printed side lays on. Press the 2nd side of the shirt. and throw the paper away.
Buy a dispenser and roll of paper from Uline, pretty inexpensive.


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

I always put white butcher paper between the front and back if I cannot fit it over my platen. And yes, it will bleed through. I realized that after a few that did. I get my butcher paper at Sams or costco and it is about $20 for 100 ft roll. I am not sure where I got the stand for it. If I have a heavy print, I may use 2 sheets between the shirts and 2 on top of the shirt. I was told when I first started, protect the platen at all cost from inks, (and vinyl). There was not a noticeable difference to the front transfer but I did have a very light shadow on the paper. Always better safe than sorry and ruin a shirt. Good Luck.


----------

